# Rhinestone Software



## abaldridge08 (May 4, 2014)

I am looking for a Rhinestone Software that doesn't require me to use Coral Draw (which I do not have nor know anything about). Along with a good Vinyl Cutter that is also compatible? 

Thanks in Advance!


----------



## dancebling (Jul 14, 2009)

WinPCSign doesn't require Corel. Price point is decent. Has issues - but still a good product. 
Roland, Graphtec and GCC cutters are good machines. HTH


----------



## jasmynn (Sep 16, 2011)

What is your budget?


----------

